
Show HN: PANIC – Distributed Jepsen Tests for Everyone - marknadal
https://github.com/gundb/panic-server
======
cjbprime
Looks good! But I don't think it's at all related to Jepsen, other than that
they're both things that can run tests on clusters. Jepsen exists to test
linearizability in the face of network partitions.

